# Tire question



## Ernbar (Aug 25, 2019)

I ordered some 27 X 1 1/14 tires for one of my 1980's Schwinns and the tires seem to be out of round making a thump or bump as they rotate. I contacted the seller and he told me those 27 X  1 1/14 tires do not fit older Schwinns, but need them to fit  to fit S6 or K2 rims.  As far as I know, 27 X 1 1/14 is a common size.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 25, 2019)

Pretty sure I have used that size tire on older Schwinn rims. Are the beads seated evenly? Some dish soap around the bead when mounting can make a big difference.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

So we are talking about S-6 tubulars?  Are the tires marked ISO 32-650 ?  I have never had the problem some have had with the China tires but there's always a first time. Beading the tire correctly is the key. Sometimes it takes a few shots of inflating deflating and massaging the tire to seat evenly. Having a clean rim with no rust on the sides also helps and I also use Windex to help with the beading.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 25, 2019)

If you were trying to mount 27 1/4 tires on a s-6 rim they wouldn't even come close to fitting. If the rims are steel 27 inch rims, a lot of the time it is next to impossible to get them to seat evenly all the way around. First, make sure there is no rust on bead. Then use soap or they do make a product to help seat the tires. I have had better luck with dish soap. Most times, you have to inflate the tires above max pressure to get them to seat evenly. They also make a tool something like pliers to grab the tire and pull it up from the area the tire is seated too low in. Basically  mounting tires on old school steel rims is a PITA. Good luck!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 25, 2019)

This may or may not help, but I recently discovered that if you try to double up on spoke protectors it can push the tube and tire and cause to not seat correctly, and or have high low bumps.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> *If you were trying to mount 27 1/4 tires on a s-6 rim they wouldn't even come close to fitting*. If the rims are steel 27 inch rims, a lot of the time it is next to impossible to get them to seat evenly all the way around. First, make sure there is no rust on bead. Then use soap or they do make a product to help seat the tires. I have had better luck with dish soap. Most times, you have to inflate the tires above max pressure to get them to seat evenly. They also make a tool something like pliers to grab the tire and pull it up from the area the tire is seated too low in. Basically  mounting tires on old school steel rims is a PITA. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 1053106




Say what!?  I never had a problem and I have 5 or so Varsitys with S-6's and few Continentals. I have had problems with the cheap asp China inner tubes though. Those tubes are total junk and can easily cause a problem.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 25, 2019)

You mean rims strips? 
Those things behind the free wheels are usually called spoke protectors. Or "pie tins"


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Say what!?  I never had a problem and I have 5 or so Varsitys with S-6's and few Continentals. I have had problems with the cheap asp China inner tubes though. Those tubes are total junk and can easily cause a problem.
> 
> View attachment 1053110
> 
> ...



 Well when I usually see s-6 wheels they are the 26×1 3/8 size wheels. Though Schwinn made S-6 & S-5 / S-7 / S-2 Wheels in 16 20 24 and 26 inch wheels I have never seen, as far as I can remember, S-6 27 inch wheels. Though they may be out there. The ISO on 26 x 1 3/8 wheel is way smaller than a 27 inch wheel. 570 or 571 is the ISO for schwinn 26 inch s-6 rims I think. The English 26 x 1 3/8 is different than the Schwinn but I get them turned around in my head.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey guys thanks for your input. I’m gonna try the soap thing and re mount to see what happens.

A couple of months back I put new Kenda 27x 1  1/4  tires on my 74 Le Tour and  she rolls smooth as silk. These Are not Kendas so that may be the difference in lower quality Chinese junk. That is my bad.

Gt love that green Varsity!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

Starting in 1963 the Varsity model was equipped with the 27" S-6 rim and used that rim for decades. The later Continentals also used that rim when Schwinn began counting beans.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 25, 2019)

Good to know. I have been working in shops for about 40 years and I don't think I have ever seen a 27 inch s stamped rim. But then I probably have and just forgot. Weed is legal here in Oregon....

Not that "I" ever used it mind you.

Since the vast majority of s-6 rims I see are 26 1 3/8 rims, that is where my mind automatically goes when I think s-6 rims. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes, a sticky rim-to-tire interface can cause an out of round and not properly seated tire,   especially if pressured up too fast.  If not lubricated it will not cleanly seat. 1st, soap/water or silicone spray the tire bead both sides, then  initially put 10-15 lbs of air pressure.  Spin the tire to see how it looks.  Rarely is the tire bad.  If it is not running clean, then push/massage the tire into the rim deeper until it runs good.* Then* pressure it up.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 25, 2019)

Well the soap and re seat/massage  thing didn't work. Fred Flintstone's car has a smoother ride than these tires..


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

What tires are you dealing with? My Lime 64 has CST HP's and those actually slipped right on the first round and fit better than the Kenda's. When I put new Kenda tires on my 61 Continental I replaced the original tubes with the Kenda tubes. The original tubes were 3X thicker but the valve stems had a leaking issue at the base. I usually inflate a new tube with a few pounds before installing and I bout crapped my pants when these cheap tubes had 5 psi in them! They were all deformed and didn't even come close to fitting the rim. They were stamped 27" but these things would fit a 32" or larger rim! The originals fit the rim perfectly. Keeping these tubes from bunching up or getting pinched when inflating and seating the tire was a real PITA. So, are your tubes new cheapo's or good ole USA originals?


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok great news......I took the tires off and used the old tubes I saved that were originally on the bike and are marked 28” and some other junk. I inflated the tubes to 95 psi and the tires are 98% better. The tubes included with the tires are too thin compared to the original ones on the bike. Took her out for a test run and it’s 98% better so close enough for me so thanks for all the suggestions.
Gt the tires are made by Duro in Thailand. I should have gone with Kendas or the CST ones but lesson learned. I couldn’t find any markings at all on my rims except for the multiple line pattern running along the center of the rim.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 26, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Well when I usually see s-6 wheels they are the 26×1 3/8 size wheels. Though Schwinn made S-6 & S-5 / S-7 / S-2 Wheels in 16 20 24 and 26 inch wheels I have never seen, as far as I can remember, S-6 27 inch wheels. Though they may be out there. The ISO on 26 x 1 3/8 wheel is way smaller than a 27 inch wheel. 570 or 571 is the ISO for schwinn 26 inch s-6 rims I think. The English 26 x 1 3/8 is different than the Schwinn but I get them turned around in my head.




The 27" lightweight rim was a "NARROW" S-6........


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 26, 2019)

My rims look to be like number 3 in the above chart.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 26, 2019)

Well,They cant be like #3 and be 27" ers? You probably had a narrow tube, not made for your rims. Follow the above steps for mounting and you'll figure it out. Good luck


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 26, 2019)

The chart is listing #3 as 27” rims which is what I have.


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 26, 2019)

In the lower rght side PCHiggins it says #3 is for 27 tires.  Roger


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 26, 2019)

Gotcha, see it now


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 27, 2019)

My front tube stem cracked and I have a flat. No one locally has a 28” tube to replace the one I have so I’m back to square one. Can someone with a 27” S-6 rim post the numbers on their tire  sidewalls? I want to make sure I buy the correct tires though I think these Duro tires are garbage. I contacted the seller on eBay and he agreed to refund me 1/2 and told me those tires do not fit the older rims. So I will just order the  tires but want to make sure I get the correct ones.

My Le Tour has Kendas  32-630     27x1 1/4  and the rim is stamped Araya. The Speedster has Kenda 37-597    26x 1 3/8 x 1 1/4 and roll smooth as silk. Unfortunately I discarded the old tires and wish I had held on to them to compare.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone??


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2019)

this should do it

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2019)

Question first. Why would you have a 28" tube for 27" rim? 

All my lightweights that I have access to right now have 27 x 1-1/4 on them. One set of Japan made tires also has K-2 after the size. Never buy Kenda gum walls, they're garbage and it looks like I'm in the market for a new set of tires. Those are marked 27 x 1-1/4 and 32-630


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Question first. Why would you have a 28" tube for 27" rim?





That’s  what the Suburban had when I replaced the old flaky and crusty gum walls it had. I assume those were the original tires and tubes. The older tubes helped seat the new tires better. They are also marked 32-630 and should fit but I have a hunch it’s the tire itself being off.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 28, 2019)

32-630 is the ISO size for 27 x 1 1/4.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 9, 2019)

Ordered some nice Continentals and problem solved. Those cheap Duro tires suck. These Continentals went on really easy and seated really good.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 9, 2019)

I've never tried Duro tires on a lightweight so thanks for heads up on junk.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Sep 9, 2019)

A bit esoteric, but Schwinn also offered rims they labeled as S-4, S-8, S-10 and S-12 and S-14. The S-4 were only used on Town and Country tandems and correspond to the 650B size with a 584mm bead seat diameter; the S-8 were used on early Superior, Paramount and Continental Tourists and correspond to the 26 x 1 1/4" or 597mm BSD; S-10 rims are the typical 27 x 1 1/4 or 630mm BSD size, and were the wired/clincher rims for early Paramounts. The S-8 and S-10 only came in alloy. The S-12 was for 700C / 622mm racing tubulars in alloy and the S-14 was in wood, again both used only on early Paramount racers. The attached image is from a 1948 catalog.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 10, 2019)

These tires have extra puncture protection and got them on eBay for $24 each with free shipping. The Suburban rolls smooth as silk. 
EDIT: I just looked at the invoice and was actually less being  $22.40 each.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 15, 2019)

i have an old schwinn balloon tire bike its a late 30s or early 40s autocycle not really worth much i gave it to the little boy next door <momma backed over his 24 inch bike > i have had this bike for many years  and the tires are rotten i have one panaracer all white 2.10 front tire  26x2.10 aka 50-559 size will this fit ?i am just trying to get this machine up and riding for him.i swear i had a matching rear tire anyone have a tire  to help him out ?i need to know if these mountain bike tires will work ? also known as a xc magic cool tire in the day  since i giving this bike and my help to him free gratis any help greatly appreciated  i am going thru my stuff tomorrow,tubes  also looking for some handle bar streamers red white or any colors for an 11 year old boy ,thanks guys p.s. his mom is a single mother with two boys having a hard time with bills . and no no romantic interest  just hate to see him walking


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 15, 2019)

just wanted to throw this out.

I have used Duro tires, many different styles and sizes on many bikes and have never had an issue with any tire I have bought from them.  Presently my two 28" wheel bicycles roll on Duro Cordoba 700x38c (28x1.5") and they are stellar.


With that in mind, I have also used Kenda tires, to a similar level of success, and have not been dissapointed in them, the only issue I have with them, is getting the to seat properly. On a Kenda, I always spray the sidewalls with silicone spray, prior to inflation, so the beads seat in the correct position, a few bounces around the rim while airing, helps also.

The biggest difference I have noticed is the Duro's typically roll faster on pavement, I have no science to prove this, but the bicycle just feels like it rides with less road resistance and it is quicker running a Duro.  Your results may vary.    

Everyone has a favourite brand of tire typically, in a 700x38c, mine is the Cordoba, great grip, great traction, and great road speed.

Now on to @olderthandirt on your question about the 26" 559 tires, it is going to depend on the Schwinn rim you are using,  I know the Typhoon Tread is a regular 26 x 2.125 559 tire and works on many bicycles.     Good luck on finding the tires that work, what you are doing is a great mission for a good cause.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 15, 2019)

Piercer

I’m glad you had success with them. Unfortunately I couldn’t get them to mount properly on my rims and man I tried like10 times remounting them on my Suburban .
I also mounted them on my Le Tour rims and had the same problem. On the other hand, the Continentals went on super easy on the first try. The Kendas I have on my Le Tour also mounted up with no hassles.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2019)

The factory mounted a Duro tire on my Wheel barrel and I never had so many problems with a tire before. ...  ....    My hand truck has CS tires and those still look new and hold air. Bought the hand truck in July 2005.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 23, 2019)

i had an old iver johnson hanging up in the garage with a set of wide white wall tires  they looked good as new  i took them off and installed them onto the schwinn with new tubes and rim strips and e is riding and very happy ! hes been on this bike every minute for the last four days  i cautioned him not to slide the rear tire since there are none available to match .i probably gave him a 100.00 set of tires but his enjoyment has truly been priceless ! hes a bit small for the bike but hes doing a real good job having fun with it !. damm i wish i was9 again


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 23, 2019)

S-8 ISO  (26 X 1 1/4 ) on an old  40's Paramount , Superior or Conti was 599 Not 597.
  597 tires will fit those rims tho.

  Best 27" tires I sell in the shop are the Schwalbe's .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwalbe-H...169754&hash=item41d1cd1b3a:g:4HcAAOSw9gRaA6iM


----------



## troy boy (Nov 11, 2020)

ccdc.1 said:


> A bit esoteric, but Schwinn also offered rims they labeled as S-4, S-8, S-10 and S-12 and S-14. The S-4 were only used on Town and Country tandems and correspond to the 650B size with a 584mm bead seat diameter; the S-8 were used on early Superior, Paramount and Continental Tourists and correspond to the 26 x 1 1/4" or 597mm BSD; S-10 rims are the typical 27 x 1 1/4 or 630mm BSD size, and were the wired/clincher rims for early Paramounts. The S-8 and S-10 only came in alloy. The S-12 was for 700C / 622mm racing tubulars in alloy and the S-14 was in wood, again both used only on early Paramount racers. The attached image is from a 1948 catalo






ccdc.1 said:


> A bit esoteric, but Schwinn also offered rims they labeled as S-4, S-8, S-10 and S-12 and S-14. The S-4 were only used on Town and Country tandems and correspond to the 650B size with a 584mm bead seat diameter; the S-8 were used on early Superior, Paramount and Continental Tourists and correspond to the 26 x 1 1/4" or 597mm BSD; S-10 rims are the typical 27 x 1 1/4 or 630mm BSD size, and were the wired/clincher rims for early Paramounts. The S-8 and S-10 only came in alloy. The S-12 was for 700C / 622mm racing tubulars in alloy and the S-14 was in wood, again both used only on early Paramount racers. The attached image is from a 1948 catalog.
> 
> View attachment 1060794



S-4 were also used on Schwinn welter weight bikes


----------

